# Hunting the Hunters



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I found a book that is named "Hunting the Hunters" it is by Rick Kinmon. I googled it and found it so it is out there. I found it very intersting and informative. It is about hunting here in Alaska but, the methods can apply other places.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

What predators are covered in the book?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Barry I'll have a look.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

It covers all of the ones that we have up here. I have not finished it but, I like it so far. You can tell it is written by someone who has done extensive hunting here and other places to be able to back up what he says. IMO.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds interesting. Am always looking for a good read.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Found it on amazon, used for $10 including shipping

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

